

Nobody thinks they're an enterprise - astrec
http://java.dzone.com/news/nobody-thinks-theyre-an-enterp

======
sethg
When I learned J2EE, I spent a while scratching my head and wondering how the
word "Enterprise" related database abstraction layers, messaging systems, and
Web services to one another. I finally concluded that "Enterprise" was
marketing-speak for "costs at least $10K, so the person who decides whether to
authorize purchasing the software is at least two levels removed from the
people who actually use it".

Not that there's anything _wrong_ with licensing software for at least $10K --
I work for a company that does -- but collecting it all under the "Enterprise"
label seems uninformative if not pretentious.

~~~
josefresco
You're not truly an Enterprise class software maker unless your apps cost at
least $100K

